# is dp what i have?



## lumpy (Nov 26, 2006)

hi im new to this forum and i dont know if i have dp, or im just paranoid, im 13 years old whos experienced with phycedelic drugs and at first it made me feel like i was smarter because i thought i could think deep and everyone else was just blind, but now its gone to far, i want to think how i yousto again, its been bothering me for about 2 weeks now, i was thinking about reality and how nothing made sence, i tried to make myself believe in god or something like that so i can make myself seem alike to others instead of alienated, i thought i was alone and im glad i found this site, lately i think that life is just a unreal dream world where nothing makes sence, to help me sometimes i do some jumping jacks or just repeat the phrase this is reality, or then just think, if reality isnt real, then how am i thinking this right now,

i started to feel "alone" ever since i moved away from my loved ones,

i also think im going to get a heart attack or something every night because my heart races and i cant breath properly, then when i start thinking to deap in my mind about reality, it gets worst and i also get dizzy and sometimes even sick

do i have dp?
will i die tonight or will it be tomorow?
is my mind just undeveloped and im just confused and going through puberty?
is there anything i can do that doesnt require telling people who will just label me as crazy?
am i just missing people so much that im going insane?
am i going insane?

anwers are appriciated

thanks 

ps: sorry for the bad spelling, i never was good at spelling =P


----------



## Kms14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Lumpy,
I am also new to this forum aswell and don't know if i have d/p or d/r. Im 13 years old and get panic attacks. I've been having these attacks for about 3 years now. I've never done drugs and have a pretty normal childhood (aside from the pannic attacks). 
I remember at a stage where I would not leave the house at all because of my panic attacks. I remember feeling the d/p and d/r then. Then after that I got help and stated going out of the house again. The d/p and d/r feelings both faded. But recently I have been feeling like I have d/p and d/r aswell. Sometimes the feeling are really bad, but i've noticed recently they have been fading a little (maybe because my medication had been increased) but im not sure.
I face the same problem I really want to tell the people close to me but im afraid they will think i'm crazy. Sorry enough about me :?

About your feelings at night, the symptoms remind me of when I get a panic attack. Perhaps your are having d/r or d/p and are then panicking about your thoughts or feelings.

But just remember:
These are just thoughts and feelings and they can't hurt you!
You will not die
and you will not go insane

I'm really sorry about the long post and i'm reallly sorry I couldn't be of more help. I just thought you might like to know there other people going through the same thing as you and your not alone.


----------



## lumpy (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks i appriciate the reply,
i thought this forum was dead :S
but alright, i could just be getting panic attacks,
ever since ive noticed a sign of possible "dp"
i had a lump on my neck that may be cancer, (also 5/10 symtoms of cancer)

my main #1 problem is, i just moved and i dont like the people here at all, 
and i think i have to much time to think about every possible reality instead of what my eyes see, im trying to make myself normal, and i do get through "dP" if i have it, but deep inside my mind still wonders and thinks about it and it just comes back, ill be randomly sitting in class and then sudenly everything will feel like a dream and everyone is just slaves to false reality,
ive never used medication or anything

does it really work?


----------



## chiendeguerre (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey

jinkies, are you 2 for real or are you winding us up? Where are you from? What do you mean you have left your loved ones? You have used psychoactive drugs? I am having difficulty believing that people your age can understand and write something with such insight and cool objectivity!?!

Do you actually understand the complexites and aspects of existentialism that you are talking about or are you just taking the piss out of the nutters?

Shame on you if its the latter. If its the former, I am honoured to make your acquaintance.


----------



## lumpy (Nov 26, 2006)

im just being honest so i can see if i have dp or not,
left my loved ones as in i had to move away, away from the people i care about, im just saying what could have triggered it and im being honest to seek help thats all.

and yes, i dont believe in religion, im not a fake ill try to explain some more of how i feel,

im 100% afraid of nonexistance.
reality doesnt make any sence of how it all just "happend"
i have completely lost faith in "reality" and just do not believe in it anymore

if i am just some confused 13 year old who found this forum then tell me, because id be glad to know i don't have dp.


----------



## Kms14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi, no i'm not winding you up. I'm from Sydney, Australia and no I havn't touched any illegal drugs. I just take prescription medication to help me with my panic attacks. And no i'm not trying to "take the piss out of the nutters" because I suffer with a mental disorder myself and know what it feels like.


----------

